# Installation neuve -> problème DHCP après premier reboot

## Yoplai

Salut,

Je viens d'installer proprement une gentoo avec dhcp. J'installe grub2, je reboot (dernière partie de la doc). Jusque là pas de soucis.

Une loggué, je m'aperçois avec un ifconfig que je n'ai pas d'adresse ip et pour cause le nom de ma carte réseau a été renommé (pourquoi ?). J'avais un nom exotique du style enps1 quelque chose comme ça et je passe à enp2s0. Enfin bref. Je retourne voir la doc pour changer le fichier où je configure le dhcp 

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp2s0="dhcp"

(dans la doc fr on donne une config différente de la EN : config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) )

puis je refais la manip suivante pour le lien symbolique :

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.enp2s0

# rc-update add net.enp2s0 default

je n'oublie pas de supprimer l'ancien net.

j'avais installé dhcpd

# emerge dhcpcd

voilà donc j'ai fait un ipconfig enp2s0 down puis up, rien, reboot, rien.

Je ne connais pas bien gentoo (je n'ai jamais dépassé le stade de l'installation ... ) donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ?

Ce que j'aimerai, ça serait même avoir un ma carte qui se nomme eth0 si cela est possible ?

Je ne peux pas poursuivre et me mettre un gnome et vim  :Sad: 

Je vous remercie   :Surprised: 

----------

## guilc

Si tu veux retrouver les noms d’interface classique => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-965174.html

Ensuite, pour une conf avec dhcp, ça me semble bon. Au passage, la meilleure doc pour ça, c’est /usr/share/doc/netifrc-0.1/net.example.bz2 directement sur ton système. Le fichier de conf exemple est très largement commenté avec quasi toutes les options  :Wink: 

Oublie ifconfig (je suppose que tu parles de ifconfig, et pas ipconfig qui est un outil windows) pour tes test, ça ne risque pas de reconfigurer l’interface tout seul !

Que donne un /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 restart ? Des messages d’erreur ? Et après un restart, qu’est-ce qui s’affiche dans /var/log/messages ?

----------

## Yoplai

Oui ifconfig pardon   :Embarassed: 

j'ai fait le restart, aucune erreur.

dans /var/log après le restart :

dhcpcd : sending commands to master dhcpcd process

dhcpcd : control commande : dhcpcd -m 2 enp2s0

voilà ...

edit : quand je fais dmesg | grep enp2s0

systemd-udevd : renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

IPv6 : ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) : enp2s0 : link is not ready

j'ai été dans le fichier alias.conf (modprob) pour décommenter la ligne de ipv6

edit2 : alors là j'en reviens pas .......... j'ai mit mon câble ethernet sur l'autre port réseau du pc et ça marche......... Alors là j'en reviens pas. Pourquoi après l'installation il a décidé de faire marcher l'autre carte ???

Sinon un problème que j'avais pendant l'installation c'est quand je lance un emerge, il y a un délais fou jusqu'à ce qu'il le lance. Là je viens de lancer un ping, j'ai eu le temps de revenir sur le topic, d'éditer, de taper ces lignes jusqu'à présent et le ping n'est toujours pas partis ... d'où ça peut venir ça ?

Ca bloque pendant plusieurs minutes après le tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log in another terminal ....

----------

## guilc

 *Yoplai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit2 : alors là j'en reviens pas .......... j'ai mit mon câble ethernet sur l'autre port réseau du pc et ça marche......... Alors là j'en reviens pas. Pourquoi après l'installation il a décidé de faire marcher l'autre carte ???
> 
> 

 

Ahhhh ben si tu as 2 cartes… cela explique le changement de nom par rapport à l’install !

Normalement les nouveaux nommages sont constants, contrairement à ethX qui peut changer (bien que ce soit rare). Le nom est dépendant de l’emplacement de la carte réseau sur le système. Donc si le nom change, c’est que la carte a été physiquement déplacée, ou bien… que c’est une autre carte !

C’est donc ton cas. Sans doute que tu n’as pas compilé les mêmes drivers dans ton noyau ! donc ton système installé gère une autre carte que le système live. Tout simplement

----------

## Yoplai

Je dois t'avouer que j'avais moi - même oublié que j'avais 2 ports réseaux ...

Mais bref disons que l'histoire est résolue. Mais je n'arrive pas à avoir de connexion. J'ai bien l'ip. Mais ip me dit au bout d'un moment :

sendmsg: Network is unreachable

et dmesg en plus de ce que j'ai écrit précédemment :

enp2s0 : Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

Je refais un topic sinon ?

mais à prioris j'ai mal compilé mon kernel ?

edit : j'ai pigé le problème. Dans mon réseau j'ai un filtrage d'adresse mac derrière un proxy. Et c'est l'autre carte réseau qui est inscrite. Du coup là j'ai une ip mais elle ne route pas en dehors du local. Donc il faut que je fasse marcher l'autre carte réseau. Cette dernière est en PCI alors que celle qui est actuellement utilisée c'est celle du chipset de la carte mère. 

Où dans la config du kernel je peux "activer" la carte réseau pci ?

----------

## guilc

Si elle marchait avec le kernel du livecd, tu bootes dessus, et tu fais un "lspci -k". Cela va t’indiquer le driver utilisé. Il n’y a ensuite plus qu’à roconfigurer ton kernel pour compiler ce driver (ou charger le module si genkernel par exemple)

----------

## xaviermiller

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx  :Wink: 

----------

